
Show HN: British hack insults non English speaking world - gerdesj
This writer for The Register: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theregister.co.uk&#x2F;2017&#x2F;10&#x2F;13&#x2F;i_love_disruptive_computer_jargon_its_so_very_william_burroughs&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theregister.co.uk&#x2F;2017&#x2F;10&#x2F;13&#x2F;i_love_disruptive_c...</a> seems to insist that English is the only language that is expressive enough (via American self abuse) to &quot;make up new jargon&quot; on the fly.<p>What do you think?
======
smt88
I think you've misread the tone of the article. It seems to be mostly tongue-
in-cheek

~~~
gerdesj
_sigh_ That's why I posted it, I enjoyed it and decided to share here. Perhaps
I went a bit dead pan with my title.

~~~
smt88
Tone doesn't translate well in text, and HN is culturally pretty against
joking/sarcasm

~~~
gerdesj
"Tone doesn't translate well in text,"

Very true.

" and HN is culturally pretty against joking/sarcasm"

You speak for all subscribers?

I merely tried to post a link to an article that I found amusing with a title
that follows a similar irreverent style that characterises The Register
article titles.

Silly me.

~~~
smt88
I don't speak for all subscribers. It's an observation I've made of HN
culture, which others have also observed and mentioned. You're free to believe
me or not.

